# [gelöst] sonata Problem

## moritz

Hallo zusammen ich hab ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" gesetzt soviel schonmal vorweg  :Smile: . Ich frag nun euch weil mir solangsam das latein ausgeht woran der Fehler liegen koennte. Ich bekomme beim starten von sonata immer folgenden fehler:

```

sonata

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sonata", line 27, in <module>

    from sonata import main

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/sonata/main.py", line 27, in <module>

    import getopt, sys, gettext, os, ConfigParser, misc

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/sonata/misc.py", line 5, in <module>

    import os, subprocess, re, ui, gobject, pango

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/sonata/ui.py", line 5, in <module>

    import gtk, misc

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 38, in <module>

    import gobject as _gobject

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/__init__.py", line 30, in <module>

    from gobject.constants import *

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/constants.py", line 22, in <module>

    from _gobject import type_from_name

ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so: undefined symbol: PyGILState_Release

```

hier mal noch die Ausgabe von emerge --info

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2330_@_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 28 Jul 2008 13:17:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US de_DE"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"

USE="X Xaw3d acl alsa apm bash-completion bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cli crypt dlloader dri fortran gif glitz gtk hh jpeg kdrive libffi midi mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre pdf perl png pppd profile python readline reflection samba session slang spl sqlite ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts tslib type1-fonts ucs2 udev unicode userlocales webdav-neon webdav-serf x86 xattr xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xorg xsettings zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec959 ioplug ladspa linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

CAMERAS="*" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="en_US de_DE" 

USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa i810 intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Zusaetzlich hab ich noch das in der /etc/portage/package.use/all

```

dev-python/pygobject debug libffi

sys-devel/gcc libffi

```

Ich bin fuer jeden tip dankbar.

Gruss 

MoritzLast edited by moritz on Wed Jul 30, 2008 7:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

python geupdatet und python-updater vergessen?

----------

## moritz

hmmm das waere moeglich

```

/usr/sbin/python-updater 

 * Couldn't determine any previous Python version(s).

```

das ist die Ausgabe von python-updater.

gruss und danke

moritz

----------

## Necoro

bau mal pygobject und pygtk neu...

----------

## moritz

Also ich hab nun noch das gemacht

```

emerge pygobject pygtk

```

sowie folgendes

```

/usr/sbin/python-updater -o 2.5

```

Gruss

----------

## Necoro

 *moritz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/sbin/python-updater -o 2.5
> ...

 

"-o 2.4" wäre richtiger  :Wink: 

----------

## moritz

ja das wohl richtig aber ich hab nichts von 2.4 auf dem System und ein 

```

python-updater -o 2.4

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 * Couldn't find old libpython soname

 * Disabling soname check.

 * No packages needs to be remerged.

```

bringt das.

Gruss

----------

## Necoro

Hmm - funktioniert ein einfaches 'python -c "import gtk, gobject"'?

/edit: Btw: Schon mal probiert, python neu zu bauen?

----------

## moritz

Also ich weis nicht wie oft ich python,pygtk,pygobject in den letzten 2 Tagen neu uebersetzt hab  :Smile: .

```

python -c "import gtk, gobject"

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<string>", line 1, in <module>

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 38, in <module>

    import gobject as _gobject

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/__init__.py", line 30, in <module>

    from gobject.constants import *

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/constants.py", line 22, in <module>

    from _gobject import type_from_name

ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so: undefined symbol: PyGILState_Release

```

irgendwas is da faul ich versteh nur einfach nicht was :-/. Vielleicht setz ich die test Kiste einfach mal neu auf ...

gruss

----------

## Necoro

Wenn dir langweilig ist, frag mal im pygtk irc channel... vielleicht kann man dir da helfen. Denn so wie es ausschaut ist irgendwas am dynamischen C-Modul-Laden kaputt gegangen... (Idee wäre noch pygobject ohne "libffi" flag - wiewohl es bei mir damit funktioniert)

----------

## moritz

Das werd ich mal noch machen mit dem pygtk channel.

Ich hatte es bereits ohne compiliert da tat es auch nicht  :Smile: .

Gruss

Ps. hab dich mal in jabber geadded Necoro  :Very Happy: . Ein Stuttgarter gentoo user mehr *g*

----------

## moritz

Es ist glaub ich gelöst.

Irgendwie ging das "threads" Flag verloren und der fehler kam daher ...

mach grad nen rebuild und dann kann ich das hier auflösen (hoffentlich)

Gruss

Moritz

----------

## Necoro

Ja - das macht denn auch sinn ... wenn man keine Threads unterstützt, braucht man auch kein GIL und damit auch kein PyGILState_Release  :Smile: 

----------

